# New PC Configuration from Rs.23000- 28000



## Techniboy (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys,
I bought my old pc in 2005 and it contains:-
CPU- intel P4 ( i don't know the ghz its 3 or 3.3 )
MoBo- Gigabyte GA-8I865GME-775-RH
RAM- 1GB
Hardisk- 80GB

I will play games like FIFA-11, C&C Twilight Tiberian, Star craft 2, DiRT 3, NFS SHIft 2 unleashed, HP pt2 Deathly hallows and other games ( I don't want to play them full res.. )

I also plan to edit videos in full HD.

I want to stick with an Intel processor, MoBo of MSi, ASUS, RAM- 4GB ( 2x2GB ) G.SKILL, Kingston, Transcend. GPU of AMD ATi ( XFX, Sapphire, HIS )


CPU- preferably i5 2500k
MoBo- MSi or ASUS suporting the processor
RAM- 2x2 GB
HDD- 500GB ( I would only store games and software )

Thanks in advance


QUESTIONNAIRE

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Casual gamer

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: Rs.28000

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: Need to gain more knowledge but i am not keen

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win 7 

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500 GB
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: currently using 1366*768 AOC - 19"   i dont know what screen res will i use here i need help !!

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 6 out of 10

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: I have gained knowledge about it I can build it myselfy but i have not built it before

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: 1st week of october 2011

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: yes atleast 2-3 years

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Monitor, Speakers, mouse, keyboard, PSU

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: I live in New Delhi. No would like to buy within delhi

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: i5 2500k is the component which i look forward but a better AMD performer will move my sight to it


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Fill the www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html first.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 29, 2011)

You have written conflicting things in your question. You say you'd like to stick to Intel and then you say you are open to alternate configurations giving better VFM.
Anyways, given your budget, I'd say you better go for AMD as that will allow you to accomodate a better gfx card, which is more important for your kind of usage. Try this 30k rig:



Processor	AMD Athlon II x4 645	4300
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3L	4200
RAM	G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT	1400
Graphic Card	Sapphire/MSI HD6850	9500
HDD	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2600
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD	900
PSU	Corsair GS600	4000
Case	Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)	1000
UPS	Intex 1KVA	1800
 	Total	29700
I have slightly overshot your budget, but trust me, this rig is totally worth the money spent. Enquire the prices in your local market and post again. I'm sure other members will be able to help you reduce your budget.

Even though you have mentioned that you don't need a PSU, I'm assuming your PSU would not be sufficient for 6850 and hence added one. Which PSU do you have currently?

And this card is overkill for your current monitor running at 1366x768. If you don't plan to upgrade monitor within the next 2 years, get 6770, that will be enough.


----------



## Techniboy (Aug 30, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Fill the www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html first.



I have already filled it up!!


----------

